# Anyone in PDX want to squat a house with me?



## storyofrachel (Oct 1, 2018)

I have comrades who've been squatting or scoping out houses and nobody's invited me. I've always idealized the squatterpunk lifestyle, winter's coming, and I hear PDX has chill squatting laws. I don't want to do it alone because I've never done it before and I'm a fuck up, and I don't want to be alone in a shady area. And I'm just lonely in general.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Oct 1, 2018)

Do you have anyone around here that can vouch for you? So far, you're not really talking yourself up, as a squatmate.


----------



## train in vain (Oct 2, 2018)

I dont know about portland being any more relaxed about someone squatting a building. Portland just sucks unless you have a good reaaon to stick around why not beat it? Ive always said i can be broke and miserable anywhere so why stick around somewhere im not enjoying..same goes for being lonely and alone..you can do that literally anywhere and probably make some new pals. What do i know.im just some dummy full of kking cobra and doritos.


----------



## storyofrachel (Oct 2, 2018)

Inuyoujo said:


> Do you have anyone around here that can vouch for you? So far, you're not really talking yourself up, as a squatmate.



I know at least one person who's active here who can possibly vouch for me, but I don't want to ping them and put them on the spot in public (also security culture). Should I DM you or are you just asking generally?


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Oct 2, 2018)

storyofrachel said:


> I know at least one person who's active here who can possibly vouch for me, but I don't want to ping them and put them on the spot in public (also security culture). Should I DM you or are you just asking generally?



Do whatever you think will help your reputation, in this matter.


----------



## Deleted member 21003 (Oct 2, 2018)

I wouldn't say Portland is as lenient as it once was about squatting. This town is blown up and has been for awhile. The city has been trying to crack down on, "zombie homes" for a couple of years. If you couple that with the winter weather and resources that are already spread thin here, I would say find a warmer spot to hunker down or a smaller city that doesn't have the traffic of Portland, Seattle, San Francisco, Los Angeles... Tacoma, especially the south side is empty and not a "fashionable" place to live and therefore might have a lot of good spots. I know Aberdeen does, but the resources and weather are garbage.

My real question is though, it seems like all your posts on stp are asking for advice. Which is cool, but why don't you just go do it? Find a place, scope it out, get in and fortify your little castle while you find like minded souls.


----------



## Des (Dec 8, 2018)

Squatting in PDX right now. I know Rachel. They're cool and can attest to that


----------



## Des (Sep 23, 2021)

Des said:


> Squatting in PDX right now. I know Rachel. They're cool and can attest to that


didnt realize this comment was still up here but I absolutely do not vouch for this person anymore. They're creepy as all hell, put spots on blast left and right, and is hella predatory


----------



## Pdxportlanddude (Dec 4, 2021)

.... I got really useful info about ptown squating


----------



## Pdxportlanddude (Dec 4, 2021)

Go to Clackamas county to squat. Multnomah county is hassle to get utilities turned on.


----------

